# TV-Livestream, aber wie?



## nordi (27. März 2008)

Hallo Leute, ich habe eine Frage zum "Livestream". Ein Freund von mir arbeitet in einem kleinen Spartenkanal (3-4 Mitarbeiter). Es wird überlegt, das TV-Programm über die Website zu streamen. Wie wird das gemacht? Gibt es dafür Tools und welche sind das? Hab eben mal etwas gegooglet, bin zwar etwas schlauer geworden, aber es wurden nie irgendwelche Software genannt. Gesendet wird von einem Apple XServe.

Danke im voraus!

Marius

PS: Hab mich im Topic verschrieben  LiVe nicht LiFe!


----------



## DJ_Flashlight (27. März 2008)

Also wir haben das bis vor kurzem über den Windows Media Server gelöst was aber nur unter dem system Win 2003 Server läuft. Das wäre dann der verteiler. Gesendet wird dann mit dem Windows Media Encoder.

Bei dem encoder braucht man dann natürlich eine entsprechende Karte um das signal abgreifen zu können.


Alternativ gibt es seit einigerzeit Octoshape was wir nun auch im einsatz haben und sehr zufrieden damit sind.

Ist vom "sende" prinzip das gleiche nur das man keinen eigenen server braucht sondern diese aufgabe von octoshape übernommen wird.


Links:

Octoshape
http://octoshape.com/

Encoder Software
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-e496-465a-bba9-b2f1182cdf24&displaylang=de


Server Software
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/de/9series/server.aspx


----------



## nordi (27. März 2008)

Ok, danke! Habe mir mal die Links angeguckt. Also was Windows angeht sieht das bei uns relativ schlecht aus, da wir nur Mac benutzen. Wie läuft das denn von der programmiertechnischen Seite ab? Wie bindet man sowas in die Website ein? Gibt es Tools, die auch auf einem Mac laufen?


----------



## DJ_Flashlight (28. März 2008)

Hmm mit Mac kenne ich mich nicht so wirklich aus aber ich denke mal es wird auch encoder programme für mac geben.

Was das einbinden angeht stellt z.B. Octoshape extra ein script zur verfügung oder man packt einfach nur einen link auf die seite um den stream in einem Externen player zu starten.


----------



## chmee (28. März 2008)

Das Thema wurde hier auch schon einige Male angesprochen :

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videotechnik-video-hardware-codecs/302683-tv-sendung-stream.html

mfg chmee


----------



## kayut (27. August 2009)

@chmee, danke für deine Antwort.

Nah dem ich nun alle Beiträge durchgelsen habe, konnte ich nur feststellen, dass du der Experte in diesem Gebiet bist.

Könntest du nicht mir und vielen anderen eine ausführliche Step by Step Anleitung schreiben

Über dieses Thema gibt es wirklich keine brauchbare Anleitung, die sich mit der Realisierung von Streaming beschäftigt.

Dummies wie ich brauchen aber solche Anleitungen.

Gruß
kayut


----------



## chmee (28. August 2009)

Danke für die Blumen, heute wird das Nix mehr. Ich versuchs am Samstag.

mfg chmee


----------



## kayut (28. August 2009)

Es wäre echt super.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## tvtotal (6. September 2009)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob`s da schon eine kleine Anleitung gibt.

Grüße & Danke

tvtotal


----------



## chmee (6. September 2009)

Sorry, da gab es doch n bissel mehr im Leben zu tun  Ich denke demnächst dran.

mfg chmee


----------

